# blank options for TRQ100



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking to build a multi purpose rod for my upcoming TRQ100 with 40lb braid. Intended for light bottom (mingos, triggers, red snaps, ect) and light jigging (3-5oz), maybe even BFT chunking too. First I was thinking of using a Batson RCKJB600-210 but for bait fishing I'm now thinking I'll need something with a faster action/non-parabolic. Any ideas? Anyone try the Seeker JB blanks? The 6' looks nice but the butt diameter is .87 so it's probably a bit heavy. I'd like something close to .5 diameter but not sure what to look for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stick with the Batson. It has just a bit more butt to it than most jig blanks and should match perfect with the trq. The only downside to that blank is it won't be an ideal trolling stick if you're wanting to get that out of it as well.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Chris. Will be a fun combo for sure.


----------

